# بالنسبة لصاج التكييف : متى يستخدم صاج gauge 20 أو 22 أو 24 ؟ بالنسبة للمقاولات بمصر



## عصامحافظ (14 يونيو 2012)

بالنسبة لصاج التكييف : متى يستخدم صاج gauge 20 أو 22 أو 24 ؟ بالنسبة للمقاولات بمصر ؟ هل يوجد طريقة للتمييز
و جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## سيدحسن1 (14 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
يتم استخدام حسب ابعاد مقاس الدكت وسوف يتم رفع صفحة توضح ذلك من سمكنا


----------



## khaled001133 (15 يونيو 2012)

الجدول المرفق من سماكنا إن شاء الله تجد فيه ما تبحث عنه


----------



## عصامحافظ (20 يونيو 2012)

شكرا و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## am2mels (13 يونيو 2013)

شكرا و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## toktok66 (13 يونيو 2013)

بصراحه اعذروني السؤال مطروح بشكل الى حد ما غير دقيق او يدل على عدم خبره واسعه او درايه بابعاد الموضوع واعتذر من زميلي السائل والمجيب ان هذه الاجابه بها قصووووور كبيييير -ولنا عوده بستفاضه للشرح


----------



## toktok66 (14 يونيو 2013)

المشكله ان الموضوع اكبر مما تتخيل ياصديقي وغالبا 90% من الناس اللي بيقولوا انهم معلمين صاج اما انهم عارفين وعاملين من المريخ او انهم فعلا ميعرفوش و الكلام ده مسحوب على الاستشاريين والمقاولين وحتى المقاول المتخصص بالتكييف وازود عليهم مقاولين الصاج خصوصا لان اصلا لوحات الشوب درووج بتاعت الصاج بتترسم كفته اي والله زي مابقولك ودا طبعا 90% لان انت علشان تعرف هتستعمل صاج جيج كام لازم تعرف اربع عوامل كلهم اخطر من بعض ويجوعوا البطن (( طول العلبه الصاج + الجيج بتاع الصاج + طريقه ربط العلب ببعض = طريقه التوصيل بين العلب + الضغط خلال كل مسار )) فا انت سألت سؤال يفتح معانا موااااال كبير (( طبعا هتروح تسال واحد عامل فاهم ( عامل بس هو بطيخ ) هيقولك ايوه العلبه دي الجيج بتاعها كذا او طريقه التوصيل كذا ودا يا معلمي كلام ناس شاربه بطيخ معصور ))

بص بقى المفروض بقى انك تروح تقرأ وتتعلم يعني ايه صاج تكييف من كتاب سماكنا بتاع الشيت ميتال والفلكسبل كونكشن (( مليش مزاج اكتب انجليزي ) المهم يا شاب يا همام 
هديلك فكره كده سريعه عن الحدوته 

انت اللي بتحدد الجيج بمزاج مزاجك طالما شغال على الكود صح يعني اختار اي جيج لاي مقاس صاج و كمان بمزاج سيادتك تختار صول علبه الصاج براحه راحتك (( كدا احنا انجزنا حتيتن من اربعه )) ونكمل بقى لما هتيجي ترسم لوحه الصاج الميمون دا لازم تعرف المسار الخاص به (( حلو الكلام ده )) تروح بقى تجري تحسب فقد الضغط للصاج كل مسافه وغالبا الاختلاف هيبان معاك بعد كل مسار طويل او مسلوب (( معقول كده !)) وتسقط الكلام العجيب ده على اشوب درووج هتلاقي بقى ان اونكل سماكنا مقسم الضغوط نص بوصه -واحد بوصه - 2 بوصه وروووح بقى دور على الباقي مع نفسك عند كل ضغط عندك جدول ظريف يقولك لما العلبه يكون طولها كذا (( ودا على اول صف افقي بالجدول)) وواكبر مقاس لضلع الصاج كذا (( ودا اول عمود رأسي للجدول )) تلاقي التقاطع الظريف يقولك عند كل جيدج طريقه التوصيل المطلوبه لكل جيدج (( يعني انت حر اختار اللي يعجبك )) وطرق التقويه المقترحه وطرق التقويه بيديله اسمها بحرف انجليزي واختار بقى اللي يعجبك

ولو قولت الكلام ده لاي حد في بلدك اما هيقوم يعضك او يقطع شعرك علشان محدش فاهم حاجه تصدق انا بفكر اغير اسمي واخليه محدش فاهم حاجه 

وطبعا الشغل الاستشاري ملوش مزاج يعمله ولا مهندس المقاول بتاع المكتب الفني هيعمله ((ليه ؟)) علشان محدش عاوز يوجع دماغه واحسن حاجه تاخد الكلام اللي فوق دا كله وتسيبك منه وتروح تفصل في مصنع محترم وطبعا بتاع المصنع مش هيعملك الكلام ده لانه هو كمان مش عاوز صداع بس انت لو عملت الكلام الرائع ده هتوفر فلوس للشركه علشان انت راجل فاهم و مديرك احتمال كبير يقدرك للانك راجل فاهم ويطردك بعد اسبوع من الشركه لانك بتفهم اكتر منه !!

خزعبلات توك توك


----------



## aati badri (14 يونيو 2013)

براحة علينا يا سي توك توك


----------



## londonw2 (14 يونيو 2013)

كلما ازددت علماً ، كلما ازدادت مساحة معرفتي بجهلي ------------ من وعظ أخاه سراً فقد نصحه .. ومن وعظه علانية فقد
فضحه


----------



## toktok66 (15 يونيو 2013)

بصراحه لم يكن وعظا وانما فضفضتا. وسخرت من نفسي في التوقيع اخر الكلام - وبصراحه اكثر لم اكن اريد ان انصح شخص بعينه وانما ان اخاطب كل شخص قد يدخل الموضوع ويقراه ولو كنت اسعى للفضيحه لكنت جعلته موضوعا خاصا بذاته للفرجه والفضيحه ) بعدين اللي مش عاوز فضايح ميدخلش النت عموما - لو هو دا اسلوب التفكير ( واعتبروني بقول كلام تخريف وغلط في غلط - ياريت بقى اي استاذ من المشرفين المحترمين او الاعضاء المميزين انه يراجع كلامي ولو فيه شيئ مسيئ يمسحه وهو يا خويا انا عيب اغلط ماهو انا لازم اغلط علشان اتعلم ومفيش ورد بدون شوك. - ولعلم الجميع محدش عارف حاجه فعلا وعارفين مين اكتر واحد مش عارف اي حاجه. انا توك توك


----------



## am11 (15 يونيو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> المشكله ان الموضوع اكبر مما تتخيل ياصديقي وغالبا 90% من الناس اللي بيقولوا انهم معلمين صاج اما انهم عارفين وعاملين من المريخ او انهم فعلا ميعرفوش و الكلام ده مسحوب على الاستشاريين والمقاولين وحتى المقاول المتخصص بالتكييف وازود عليهم مقاولين الصاج خصوصا لان اصلا لوحات الشوب درووج بتاعت الصاج بتترسم كفته اي والله زي مابقولك ودا طبعا 90% لان انت علشان تعرف هتستعمل صاج جيج كام لازم تعرف اربع عوامل كلهم اخطر من بعض ويجوعوا البطن (( طول العلبه الصاج + الجيج بتاع الصاج + طريقه ربط العلب ببعض = طريقه التوصيل بين العلب + الضغط خلال كل مسار )) فا انت سألت سؤال يفتح معانا موااااال كبير (( طبعا هتروح تسال واحد عامل فاهم ( عامل بس هو بطيخ ) هيقولك ايوه العلبه دي الجيج بتاعها كذا او طريقه التوصيل كذا ودا يا معلمي كلام ناس شاربه بطيخ معصور ))
> 
> بص بقى المفروض بقى انك تروح تقرأ وتتعلم يعني ايه صاج تكييف من كتاب سماكنا بتاع الشيت ميتال والفلكسبل كونكشن (( مليش مزاج اكتب انجليزي ) المهم يا شاب يا همام
> هديلك فكره كده سريعه عن الحدوته
> ...



شكراااااااااا .... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (15 يونيو 2013)

كده يا توك توك انت ملتزم تفتح لنا موضوع جديد عن اسماكنا و تحكى فيه حكايتك خلى القعده تحلو و نسيب ما وجدنا عليا اباءنا عاكفون


----------



## toktok66 (15 يونيو 2013)

بص بقى الكلام اللي يزعل يقولي ملزم تعمل و انا اعترفت اني بعصر بطيخ. - المهم تحبه ببزره ولا مخلي


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 يونيو 2013)

كده يا توك توك ؟ مع الاعتذار لزميلنا زانيتي عن الاقتباس 
الراجل عنده أمل يتعلم اعطي له الجدول اللي في سماكنا 2006 - في شابتر 2 صفحة 5 و هو يكمل 
نسأل الله التوفيق للجميع


----------



## aati badri (15 يونيو 2013)

duct construction.pdf download - 2shared
هنا الجداول
وامثلة محلولة
وطريقة استعمال الجداول
ابدا من صفحة 14-1


----------



## aati badri (15 يونيو 2013)

مع ملاحظة ان العمود الاول لايشترط ان يكون للبعد الاكبر للدكت
واتمنى من توك توك مراجعة ذلك في خزعبلاته


----------



## toktok66 (15 يونيو 2013)

مش مهم الخزعبلات ولكن انت كمان هتكتشف ان *برامج الحصر الموجوده في المنتدى* زي الرز ملهاش علاقه بالحصر غير بمشروع معين محدد تحديدا محددا بعينه --- يعني كلها برامج حصر ليس لها قيمه بعد ما عرفتوا ياشباب طريقه الشغل الصح وتصبحوا على خير

وبالنسبه لحكايه ان العمود الاول ملوش علاقه بالمقاس الاكبر احب اجاوبك ان انت اكيد فهمت المثال المحلول كويس وقرأت الصفحه اللي بعده كويس ودا باين عليك ان راجعت نفسك واستفدت ما انا لازم اسيبلكوا حته علشان ترجعوا تردوا عليه واشوف مين زاكر ومين طنش


----------



## toktok66 (15 يونيو 2013)

واحب اقول لكل واحد في المجال مساء الجمال 90% من *shop drawin*g بتاع الصاج غلط او ناقص شيئ مهم يجعله معيبا ((( مين بص في الرسومات بتاعت نفس الكود؟؟ )) اللي هيروح يبص عليها هيتأكد من كلامي


----------



## toktok66 (15 يونيو 2013)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> كده يا توك توك ؟ مع الاعتذار لزميلنا زانيتي عن الاقتباس
> الراجل عنده أمل يتعلم اعطي له الجدول اللي في سماكنا 2006 - في شابتر 2 صفحة 5 و هو يكمل
> نسأل الله التوفيق للجميع



عارف انته لو سبته يدور عليه هتلاقيه جايب كلام زياده وشغل عالي انا عارفه لما بياخد السكه سيبه هيجيب اخرها


----------



## toktok66 (15 يونيو 2013)

السؤال بقه اللي الناس دي بقى هتجاوب عليه بيقول:

الكلام السابق للصاج المجلفن ماهي الاجراءات المتبعه في حاله صاج الاهواد؟؟


----------



## aati badri (15 يونيو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> مش مهم الخزعبلات ولكن انت كمان هتكتشف ان *برامج الحصر الموجوده في المنتدى* زي الرز ملهاش علاقه بالحصر غير بمشروع معين محدد تحديدا محددا بعينه --- يعني كلها برامج حصر ليس لها قيمه بعد ما عرفتوا ياشباب طريقه الشغل الصح وتصبحوا على خير
> 
> وبالنسبه لحكايه ان العمود الاول ملوش علاقه بالمقاس الاكبر احب اجاوبك ان انت اكيد فهمت المثال المحلول كويس وقرأت الصفحه اللي بعده كويس ودا باين عليك ان راجعت نفسك واستفدت ما انا لازم اسيبلكوا حته علشان ترجعوا تردوا عليه واشوف مين زاكر ومين طنش


فعلاجزاك الله خيرا حفزتنا للمذاكرة والمراجعة
ولكن
ولكني لم اقل ان العمود الاول ملوش علاقه بالمقاس الاكبر 
ولكني قلت لايشترط
وتفرق كتير


----------



## aati badri (15 يونيو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> مش مهم الخزعبلات ولكن انت كمان هتكتشف ان *برامج الحصر الموجوده في المنتدى* زي الرز ملهاش علاقه بالحصر غير بمشروع معين محدد تحديدا محددا بعينه --- يعني كلها برامج حصر ليس لها قيمه بعد ما عرفتوا ياشباب طريقه الشغل الصح وتصبحوا على خير


لا اظنها خاطئة علميا
ولكن تضيف تكلفة مالهاش لزوم غالبا


----------



## toktok66 (16 يونيو 2013)

aati badri قال:


> لا اظنها خاطئة علميا
> ولكن تضيف تكلفة مالهاش لزوم غالبا



طيب تعرف يا معلم انك ممكن تشتغل مشروع كامل بجيدج واحد بس!!

وارجع واقولك انها برضوا مش مظبوطه لان معظمها برامج اكسل و بيحدد الجيدج بناء على مقاس الضلع الاكبر للصاج ودا كلام مش مظبوط 

طيب نروح بعيد ليه انت مقتنع انها هتزود فلوس - تبقى برضوا مش مظبوطه وفيها خلل هندسي و تقني وادبي


----------



## toktok66 (16 يونيو 2013)

aati badri قال:


> فعلاجزاك الله خيرا حفزتنا للمذاكرة والمراجعة
> ولكن
> ولكني لم اقل ان العمود الاول ملوش علاقه بالمقاس الاكبر
> ولكني قلت لايشترط
> وتفرق كتير



انت ادق في التعبير وقد خانني الاسلوب مع سرعه الكتابه لان العمود الاول يستعمل لعرض الصاج اولا و الدبث ( العمق ) ثانيا كما وجدت في المثال

ومردتش على موضوع الشوب دروونج ؟


----------



## yousefegyp (16 يونيو 2013)

شكرا توك توك


----------



## toktok66 (16 يونيو 2013)

شكرا يوسف مصر


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (16 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 يونيو 2013)

أنا عايز أقول حاجة هو ليه الجيج مرتبط بأكبرضلع ؟


----------



## aati badri (16 يونيو 2013)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> أنا عايز أقول حاجة هو ليه الجيج مرتبط بأكبرضلع ؟


ليس مرتبطا بالاكبر
يمكنك استعمال المقابل للاصغر مع تقوية الاكبر فقط


----------



## aati badri (16 يونيو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> انت ادق في التعبير وقد خانني الاسلوب مع سرعه الكتابه لان العمود الاول يستعمل لعرض الصاج اولا و الدبث ( العمق ) ثانيا كما وجدت في المثال
> 
> ومردتش على موضوع الشوب دروونج ؟


مالو الشوب دروونج؟


----------



## aati badri (16 يونيو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> طيب تعرف يا معلم انك ممكن تشتغل مشروع كامل بجيدج واحد بس!!
> 
> وارجع واقولك انها برضوا مش مظبوطه لان معظمها برامج اكسل و بيحدد الجيدج بناء على مقاس الضلع الاكبر للصاج ودا كلام مش مظبوط
> هي طريقة لغير المقوى ومعظم المصانع تعمل بها واسماكنا تعترف بها
> ...


شكرا


----------



## بسيوني حسن (17 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر علي هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات زادك الله من علمه


----------



## amrhawash (17 يونيو 2013)

عصامحافظ قال:


> بالنسبة لصاج التكييف : متى يستخدم صاج gauge 20 أو 22 أو 24 ؟ بالنسبة للمقاولات بمصر ؟ هل يوجد طريقة للتمييز
> و جزاكم الله كل الخير


take it


----------



## aati badri (17 يونيو 2013)

amrhawash قال:


> take it


عاوز تزعل عمنا توك توك لييييه؟


----------



## mahmood mrbd (17 يونيو 2013)

الاخ توك توك الله اينور عليك والله هو الكلام العلمي اللي يريح كل كلمة بتقولها الله يكتبلك بها الاجر الحسنات انا جدا مقتنع بكلامك لانه يستند على ارضية قوية جدا .انت باسلوبك تجعل الواحد يبحث ولابد من ذلك لمن يريد التعلم الصحيح..اشكرك على المعلومات القيمة وعلى تشجيعك وتحفيزك للاخرين على البحث والتعلم. من غير الصحيح ان ناخذ كل شيء جاهز من دون تشغيل الدماغ واتعابه لان في الاخر هو الرصيد..وفقك الله وزادك من العلم وغفر لك ولوالديك ..ومالتوفيق الا من الله


----------



## toktok66 (18 يونيو 2013)

طيب يا شباب اشكركم واحد واحد سواء اختلفنا او اتفقنا اقتنعتم او لم تقتنعوا لان الموضوع بكل بساطه لايعني لي كثيرا لاني لست صاحبه وانما انا مجرد ناقل عن صاحبه الاصلي سماكنا ( ولكني ناقل عن قناعه تامه ان هذا هو الشغل الصح والادق ) وبالنسبه للورقه المرفقه من اخر كود سماكنا في اول مشاركه ترجع لعام 1929 !! وكل شخص غير مقتنع بكلام سماكنا اتمنى منه ان يرفق دليله بورقه علميه محنرمه - واتمنى ان لايكون الدليل من واقع الخبره فقط لان اي خبره لابد ان تبنى على اساس علمي وان بنيتها على نقل شفهي فاعلم انها منقوصه وقد تكون مغشوشه وغير صالحه - واضيف ان هذا الشرح السابق لكلام الكود يبنى عليه الكثير من كتب سماكنا فمثلا عمليه اختبار التسريب تبنى عليه وعمليه الضبط والموازنه تبنى عليه والطريقه ليس كما افاد البعض انها تختص ب التقويات فقط بل انها تختص ب كل النواع سواء بتقويه او بدون - واقول انه كمهندسين وليس فنيين مثلا مع كامل احترامي وتقديري لهم يجب ان نلتصق بالاكواد لانها خلاصه التجارب العلميه المحترمه والدراسات الاكاديميه القايله للتطبيق - ولا اعتبر اي شيئ اكتبه اكثر من حجر يرمى في بركه فيحرك مياهها الراكده واذهب الى ابعد من ذلك ان الاكواد نفسها ممكن تخطئ وتصحح في تصدار لاحق واتمنى ان نكون كعرب منا الكثير من المصححين


----------



## aati badri (18 يونيو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> طيب يا شباب اشكركم واحد واحد سواء اختلفنا او اتفقنا اقتنعتم او لم تقتنعوا لان الموضوع بكل بساطه لايعني لي كثيرا لاني لست صاحبه وانما انا مجرد ناقل عن صاحبه الاصلي سماكنا ( ولكني ناقل عن قناعه تامه ان هذا هو الشغل الصح والادق ) وبالنسبه للورقه المرفقه من اخر كود سماكنا في اول مشاركه ترجع لعام 1929 !! وكل شخص غير مقتنع بكلام سماكنا اتمنى منه ان يرفق دليله بورقه علميه محنرمه - واتمنى ان لايكون الدليل من واقع الخبره فقط لان اي خبره لابد ان تبنى على اساس علمي وان بنيتها على نقل شفهي فاعلم انها منقوصه وقد تكون مغشوشه وغير صالحه - واضيف ان هذا الشرح السابق لكلام الكود يبنى عليه الكثير من كتب سماكنا فمثلا عمليه اختبار التسريب تبنى عليه وعمليه الضبط والموازنه تبنى عليه والطريقه ليس كما افاد البعض انها تختص ب التقويات فقط بل انها تختص ب كل النواع سواء بتقويه او بدون - واقول انه كمهندسين وليس فنيين مثلا مع كامل احترامي وتقديري لهم يجب ان نلتصق بالاكواد لانها خلاصه التجارب العلميه المحترمه والدراسات الاكاديميه القايله للتطبيق - ولا اعتبر اي شيئ اكتبه اكثر من حجر يرمى في بركه فيحرك مياهها الراكده واذهب الى ابعد من ذلك ان الاكواد نفسها ممكن تخطئ وتصحح في تصدار لاحق واتمنى ان نكون كعرب منا الكثير من المصححين


م توك توك
ارجو مراجعة المرفق
علما بانها من اسماكنا 1998
وما تتحدث عنه من اسماكنا 1995
~$Doc2.docx download - 2shared


----------



## aati badri (18 يونيو 2013)

المرفق السابق يعطي السمك ولايعطي القيدج
المرفق ادناه يعطي الجيدج المقابل للسماكات المختلفة للتسهيل
Doc1.docx download - 2shared


----------



## toktok66 (18 يونيو 2013)

aati badri قال:


> المرفق السابق يعطي السمك ولايعطي القيدجالمرفق ادناه يعطي الجيدج المقابل للسماكات المختلفة للتسهيلDoc1.docx download - 2shared


 مش فاهم قصدك السمك هو نفسه الجيدج -!!! ولم اطلع على المرفق لاني مشغول حاليا ويجب استبعاد اي طريقه لاترتكز على الاربع عوامل السالف ذكرهم


----------



## aati badri (18 يونيو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> لان انت علشان تعرف هتستعمل صاج جيج كام لازم تعرف اربع عوامل كلهم اخطر من بعض ويجوعوا البطن (( طول العلبه الصاج + الجيج بتاع الصاج + طريقه ربط العلب ببعض = طريقه التوصيل بين العلب + الضغط خلال كل مسار ))
> خزعبلات توك توك


معليش اختصرت الكود 
هناك خطأ ما لان المطلوب الجيدج 
والاشياء المفروض اعرفها لاحدد الجيدج برضو فيها الجيدج وقد لونتها بالاحمر


----------



## aati badri (18 يونيو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> مش فاهم قصدك السمك هو نفسه الجيدج -!!! ولم اطلع على المرفق لاني مشغول حاليا ويجب استبعاد اي طريقه لاترتكز على الاربع عوامل السالف ذكرهم


لكل جيدج سمك مقابل له 
ارجو ان تتاح لك الفرصة والزمن للنظر في المرفق وهو صفحة واحدة
بالاضافة للكود الذي تعتمد عليه ذكر طريقتين لكل ضغط محدد
1- العمود الثاني من الجداول يستعمل للدكت غير المقوى وهو نفس او قريب من ورقة الشباب او ورقتي الاخيرة
2- الطريقة المقواة وهي تعتمد على المسافة بين التقوية وليس طول العلبة كما ذكرت وعلى ضوئها نوع التقوية

اتمنى عودتك بالسلامة لاثراء النقاش


----------



## aati badri (18 يونيو 2013)

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 6 (4 من الأعضاء و 2 زائر)


aati badri, 
khalilkoali



[h=4]المواضيع المتشابهه[/h]
خارج المقرر
زانيتي وتوك وتوك كيف بتكونوا معانا وما ظاهرين


----------



## toktok66 (18 يونيو 2013)

aati badri قال:


> معليش اختصرت الكود
> هناك خطأ ما لان المطلوب الجيدج
> والاشياء المفروض اعرفها لاحدد الجيدج برضو فيها الجيدج وقد لونتها بالاحمر



الجيج يعتمد على ( عرض ودبث العلبه= مقاس الصاج - طول العلبه - ضغط تشغيل الصاج- طريقه الربط بين العلب )


----------



## mahmood mrbd (18 يونيو 2013)

سؤال /ما ذا يعني كيج كذا ..مثلا كيج 20و22 و....ماذا يعني ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## zanitty (18 يونيو 2013)

aati badri قال:


> الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 6 (4 من الأعضاء و 2 زائر)
> 
> 
> aati badri,
> ...



يااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يا عبد الصمد (قصدى يا مهندس عبد العاطى) 
ده انا بقالى 6 سنين عامل انفيزبل و انت لسه اللى واخد بالك


----------



## aati badri (18 يونيو 2013)

zanitty قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يا عبد الصمد (قصدى يا مهندس عبد العاطى)
> ده انا بقالى 6 سنين عامل انفيزبل و انت لسه اللى واخد بالك


مرات كثيرة بلاحظ انه واحد لابس طاقية اخفا
بس هو مين؟ ما اعرفش
واظن اليوم صدقت معاي


----------



## aati badri (18 يونيو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> الجيج يعتمد على ( عرض ودبث العلبه= مقاس الصاج - طول العلبه - ضغط تشغيل الصاج- طريقه الربط بين العلب )


يعني مصر اصرارا وملح الحاحا
ارجو العودة الى اسماكنا مرة اخرى


----------



## aati badri (18 يونيو 2013)

mahmood mrbd قال:


> سؤال /ما ذا يعني كيج كذا ..مثلا كيج 20و22 و....ماذا يعني ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


جيدج الصاج يبدأ من صفر ودا الاكبر سماكة
وينتهي ب36 ودا الاقل سماكة
وكل جيدج له سماكة معينة
وسماكنا تعتمد لعمل الصاج لدكت التكييف
من جيدج 16 الى جيدج 26 على ما افتكر


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (18 يونيو 2013)

طيب لو تكرمتم عاوز اعرف الفرق بين مجاري الضغط المنخفض والضغط العالي ؟ والحد الأاعلي للضغط في كل حالة ؟ ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## aati badri (18 يونيو 2013)

طاهرمحمدمنصور قال:


> طيب لو تكرمتم عاوز اعرف الفرق بين مجاري الضغط المنخفض والضغط العالي ؟ والحد الأاعلي للضغط في كل حالة ؟ ولكم جزيل الشكر


duct construction.pdf download - 2shared
هنا الجداول
وامثلة محلولة
وطريقة استعمال الجداول
ابدا من صفحة 14-1​​


----------



## mahmood mrbd (18 يونيو 2013)

aati badri قال:


> جيدج الصاج يبدأ من صفر ودا الاكبر سماكة
> وينتهي ب36 ودا الاقل سماكة
> وكل جيدج له سماكة معينة
> وسماكنا تعتمد لعمل الصاج لدكت التكييف
> من جيدج 16 الى جيدج 26 على ما افتكر



الذي اقصده في السؤال ماذا تعني هذه الارقام


----------



## aati badri (18 يونيو 2013)

mahmood mrbd قال:


> الذي اقصده في السؤال ماذا تعني هذه الارقام


آآآآسفون


----------



## mahmood mrbd (18 يونيو 2013)

هل هي ضغط الذي يتحمله البليت(الصاج) او سمك او اشيء اخر ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## aati badri (19 يونيو 2013)

aati badri قال:


> جيدج الصاج يبدأ من صفر ودا الاكبر سماكة
> وينتهي ب36 ودا الاقل سماكة
> وكل جيدج له سماكة معينة
> وسماكنا تعتمد لعمل الصاج لدكت التكييف
> من جيدج 16 الى جيدج 26 على ما افتكر


اود ان اصحح معلومة كتبتها من ذاكرة خربة
الجيدجات تبدأ من سبعة اصفار وليس صفر
يعني
0000000
000000
00000
0000
000
00
0
1
2
الى
38
وليس 36


----------



## aati badri (19 يونيو 2013)

mahmood mrbd قال:


> هل هي ضغط الذي يتحمله البليت(الصاج) او سمك او اشيء اخر ؟؟؟؟؟


هي تعني بالوزن وليس الضغط
وتنسب للوح صاج مساحته واحد قدم مربع وسماكته واحد بوصة ووزنه41.82 رطل للوح الحديد
وتختلف القيم للالمنيوم وخلافه


----------



## zanitty (19 يونيو 2013)

aati badri قال:


> duct construction.pdf download - 2shared
> هنا الجداول
> وامثلة محلولة
> وطريقة استعمال الجداول
> ابدا من صفحة 14-1​​



يا ريت ترفقه على المنتدى علشان مواقع الرفع محجوبه عندى فى الشغل


----------



## aati badri (19 يونيو 2013)

zanitty قال:


> يا ريت ترفقه على المنتدى علشان مواقع الرفع محجوبه عندى فى الشغل


خاصية الرفع على المنتدى لاتعمل معي وانا اتهمك بذلك
الكتاب هو 
smacna 
HVAC
duct construction Standards
واكيد معاك


----------



## zanitty (19 يونيو 2013)

aati badri قال:


> خاصية الرفع على المنتدى لاتعمل معي وانا اتهمك بذلك
> الكتاب هو
> smacna
> HVAC
> ...



معايا يا باشا انا كنت فاكرك حاطط حاجه مختلفه


----------



## aati badri (19 يونيو 2013)

zanitty قال:


> معايا يا باشا انا كنت فاكرك حاطط حاجه مختلفه[/QUOTE
> OK
> ياريت تشاركنا النقاش
> وماذا يفهم من هذا الكود؟


----------



## toktok66 (19 يونيو 2013)

aati badri قال:


> يعني مصر اصرارا وملح الحاحا
> ارجو العودة الى اسماكنا مرة اخرى



لوووووول انا مش مصر على حاجه وزي ما انا وضحت قبل كدا ان الكلام ده لاهو من راسي ولا انا جايبه من بيتي الكلام ده بتاع سماكنا hvac duct construction standard metal and flexible second edition 1995
هو انت قرأت الكتاب ده قبل كده ؟؟؟؟ :31:
علشان اريحك وارتاح روح زاكر الكتاب ده كويس وانت هتعرف انا بتكلم عن ايه بالظبط و وهرجع اديلك فكره مختصره عن القصه :1:

انت اللي بتحدد الجيج بمزاج مزاجك طالما شغال على الكود صح يعني اختار اي جيج لاي مقاس صاج و كمان بمزاج سيادتك تختار طول علبه الصاج براحه راحتك (( كدا احنا انجزنا حتيتن من اربعه )) ونكمل بقى لما هتيجي ترسم لوحه الصاج الميمون دا لازم تعرف المسار الخاص به (( حلو الكلام ده )) تروح بقى تجري تحسب فقد الضغط للصاج كل مسافه وغالبا الاختلاف هيبان معاك بعد كل مسار طويل او مسلوب (( معقول كده !)) وتسقط الكلام العجيب ده على اشوب درووج هتلاقي بقى ان اونكل سماكنا مقسم الضغوط نص بوصه -واحد بوصه - 2 بوصه وروووح بقى دور على الباقي مع نفسك عند كل ضغط عندك جدول ظريف يقولك لما العلبه يكون طولها كذا (( ودا على اول صف افقي بالجدول)) وواكبر مقاس لضلع الصاج كذا (( ودا اول عمود رأسي للجدول )) تلاقي التقاطع الظريف يقولك عند كل جيدج طريقه التوصيل المطلوبه لكل جيدج (( يعني انت حر اختار اللي يعجبك )) وترجع تعمل نفس الكلام للضلع الصغير-- وطرق التقويه المقترحه وطرق التقويه بيديله اسمها بحرف انجليزي واختار بقى اللي يعجبك ---((( والتقويات انواع فطريقه توصيل العلب تقويه والجيج بتاع الصاج في حد ذاته تقويه وعندك نوع التقويات البينيه ))

انا هنا مش علشان اناقش او اشرح بأستفاضه انا هنا في الموضوع ده علشان اشرح بأختصار عجبك الكلام خده معجبكش سيبك منه :29:

كل الناس اللي فهمت بأختصار راحوا راجعوا على السريع وفهموا القصه ماعدى انت مش عارف ايه المشكله عندك :87:

طيب اقولك حاجه سيبك من الموضوع ده واعملنا انت موضوع يقول انواع الجيج لكل مقاس صاج وطرق الربط بين العلب :20:

رفعت الاقلام وجفت الصحف :59:


----------



## aati badri (19 يونيو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> لوووووول انا مش مصر على حاجه وزي ما انا وضحت قبل كدا ان الكلام ده لاهو من راسي ولا انا جايبه من بيتي الكلام ده بتاع سماكنا hvac duct construction standard metal and flexible second edition 1995
> هو انت قرأت الكتاب ده قبل كده ؟؟؟؟ :31:
> علشان اريحك وارتاح روح زاكر الكتاب ده كويس وانت هتعرف انا بتكلم عن ايه بالظبط و وهرجع اديلك فكره مختصره عن القصه :1:
> 
> ...


لا تعليق


----------



## mahmood mrbd (19 يونيو 2013)

mahmood mrbd قال:


> هل هي ضغط الذي يتحمله البليت(الصاج) او سمك او اشيء اخر ؟؟؟؟؟



يا اخوان الرقم 20,22,24,26, ايش تعني. ايش امثل الرقم الموجود مع كلمة gage يعني الواحد عندما يقول الرقم يعني شيء من اين جاءت هذه الارقام :77::86: ..معقول الكل يتكلم بها والنقاش حامي وما احد يعرف ايش تعني الرقام اعلاه.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## toktok66 (20 يونيو 2013)

mahmood mrbd قال:


> يا اخوان الرقم 20,22,24,26, ايش تعني. ايش امثل الرقم الموجود مع كلمة gage يعني الواحد عندما يقول الرقم يعني شيء من اين جاءت هذه الارقام :77::86: ..معقول الكل يتكلم بها والنقاش حامي وما احد يعرف ايش تعني الرقام اعلاه.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



هرد على سؤالك بسؤال !! لماذا تم تسميه المتر متر ؟ لماذا يقاس نقاء الذهب بكلمه عيار مثلا عيار 24 ؟ انها مجرد اصطلاحات تم الاتفاق عليها دوليا لتوحيد القياسات خصوصا ان الجيدج في شغل الصاج ليس له رقم صحيح في تخاناته او سمكه وانما هي ارقام كسريه ولها حدود دنيا وعليا اتمنى يكون وضح معاك الامر


----------



## fhdcool (24 يوليو 2013)

يتم استخدام Gauge على حسب ابعاد الدكت وبالاخص العرض للدكت الهواء وذلك من كتاب المواصفات من اسمكنا


----------

